# Look what just found a new home!



## Robertriley (Apr 15, 2015)

Just cleaned up and rides like a DREAM! 1939 Elgin


----------



## catfish (Apr 15, 2015)

Very Nice!


----------



## vincev (Apr 15, 2015)

Sweet !


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 15, 2015)

Thanks Ed, now I to sell it's brother to make roll in the garage again.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Apr 15, 2015)

Very nice bike chris congrats!


----------



## larock65 (Apr 15, 2015)

Looking good Chris!
Can't wait to get my black & white 38!


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 15, 2015)

Mine black one looks good, yours looks GREAT!


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Apr 15, 2015)

nice one, sweet saddle.


----------



## bikesnbuses (Apr 16, 2015)

Gotta love black and white!!


----------



## Bri-In-RI (Apr 16, 2015)

I used to have one just like that, not as clean though...


----------



## CWCMAN (Apr 16, 2015)

I'm digging It Chris.


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 16, 2015)

I'm selling the red and one if you guys know anyone interested


----------



## bikeyard (Apr 16, 2015)

I hAve the female mate in the for sale section


----------



## bricycle (Apr 16, 2015)

bikesnbuses said:


> Gotta love black and white!!




would you like an old Magnus organ keyboard?


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 16, 2015)

bikeyard said:


> I hAve the female mate in the for sale section




I saw that.  I'd totally grab it if I had the room to pair my bikes up with their mates.  Just not enough room or I'd have matches for a couple now.  Thanks for the offer.


----------



## cds2323 (Nov 2, 2016)

E







Robertriley said:


> Just cleaned up and rides like a DREAM! 1939 Elgin
> View attachment 208917
> 
> View attachment 208917





I've always liked this bike. Looks great in black. I found these photos online of another black Elgin.


----------



## Robertriley (Nov 2, 2016)

cds2323 said:


> E
> 
> 
> I've always liked this bike. Looks great in black. I found these photos online of another black Elgin.View attachment 378183 View attachment 378182



I want to put a rack on it and that now lets me know what I should use


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Nov 2, 2016)

Congrats on the Elgin Chris .. I thought you sold the new red Shelby & were posting you found a new home for it ... Well if you need the space in the garage .. I would have a new home for that Shelby ... Ride Vintage .. Frank


----------



## Robertriley (Nov 2, 2016)

I think it's staying here for now Frank.  I'll let you know if it needs a new home but there are a few others that offered too.


----------



## Robertriley (Nov 2, 2016)

cds2323 said:


> E
> 
> 
> I've always liked this bike. Looks great in black. I found these photos online of another black Elgin.View attachment 378183 View attachment 378182





If you could find the link for these photos, please send it to me


----------



## bikewhorder (Nov 2, 2016)

I think this bike would look good with an "iron skillet" rack.


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 2, 2016)

bikewhorder said:


> I think this bike would look good with an "iron skillet" rack.



Which carrier is that?


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Nov 2, 2016)

Robertriley said:


> I think it's staying here for now Frank.  I'll let you know if it needs a new home but there are a few others that offered too.




Just in fun .. I am sure there is a line on the Shelby .. it is a beauty  ..


----------



## bikewhorder (Nov 2, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> Which carrier is that?




Like the one this jerk sold before I could snag it.  http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/westfield-style-rear-carrier.93717/


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 2, 2016)

bikewhorder said:


> Like the one this jerk sold before I could snag it.  http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/westfield-style-rear-carrier.93717/




Oh...


----------



## Robertriley (Nov 2, 2016)

bikewhorder said:


> Like the one this jerk sold before I could snag it.  http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/westfield-style-rear-carrier.93717/




Actually, like this one.   But I do appreciate calling Mike a JERK...lol


----------



## tech549 (Nov 2, 2016)

nice chris!!


----------

